# [solved]installation of dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 failed

## maverick6664

I'm fresh-installing gnome on a P4 box, and doing "emerge -DNu gnome".  However I'm stuck at DBD-mysql-4.00.5.   It says:

```
<snip>

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Can't locate DBI/DBD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at Makefile.PL line 23.

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *   perl-module.eclass, line  147:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *   perl-module.eclass, line  136:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              echo "$pm_echovar" | perl Makefile.PL ${myconf} INSTALLMAN3DIR='none'\

 *              PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor DESTDIR=${D} || die "Unable to build! (are you using USE=\"build\"?)"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/usr/backup/portage/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *   perl-module.eclass, line  147:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *   perl-module.eclass, line  136:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              echo "$pm_echovar" | perl Makefile.PL ${myconf} INSTALLMAN3DIR='none'\

 *              PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor DESTDIR=${D} || die "Unable to build! (are you using USE=\"build\"?)"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

<snip>

```

Actually DBI/DBD.pm is in 

```

equery files dev-perl/DBI

....

/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i486-linux/DBI/DBD.pm....
```

So what should I do?  :Question: 

Thanks in advance!

----------

## maverick6664

After I had re-emerged dev-perl/DBI, I could emerge DBD-mysql!!

Thank you!

----------

## microtechno

thanks for the solution helped me get it running also

----------

## bunder

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## Oak

This solved my problems as well! Thanks!

 :Smile: 

----------

## regomodo

hmm, unfortunately this doesn't work for me. Mysql needs it but i can't get it to compile because of this damn package.

emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.5.2 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.24-16-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-16-generic x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 30 May 2008 10:33:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9, 2.5.2-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ "

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="en_GB en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus divx dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread esd examples ffmpeg flac fonts fortran gif gimp gpm hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog joystick jpeg kde latex lcms logitech-mouse matroska midi mmx mp3 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline realplayer reflection samba seamonkey session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd theora tiff tk truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcomposite xine xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x    ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3    trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## regomodo

I just tried to mask the latest DBD-mysql and mysql packages but it still didn't work.

Does nobody else have this problem?

----------

## Glibtar

I also have this problem and the above solutions did not work for me.

Any ideas?

----------

## dotxp

Similar issue here:

```

dbdimp.c:4399: error: ‘imp_dbh_t’ has no member named ‘stats’

dbdimp.c:4399: error: request for member ‘auto_reconnects_failed’ in something not a structure or union

dbdimp.c:4399: error: lvalue required as increment operand

dbdimp.c:4402: error: ‘imp_dbh_t’ has no member named ‘stats’

dbdimp.c:4402: error: request for member ‘auto_reconnects_ok’ in something not a structure or union

dbdimp.c:4402: error: lvalue required as increment operand

dbdimp.c: In function ‘mysql_db_quote’:

dbdimp.c:4562: error: ‘imp_dbh_t’ has no member named ‘pmysql’

dbdimp.c: In function ‘mysql_db_last_insert_id’:

dbdimp.c:4585: error: ‘imp_dbh_t’ has no member named ‘pmysql’

dbdimp.c:4585: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘Perl_sv_2mortal’ makes pointer from integer without a cast

make: *** [dbdimp.o] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2596:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2299:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           make ${mymake} || die "compilation failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.7/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Above the shown errors, there are a lot more of these.

Anyone an idea?

----------

## Glibtar

Here is the error in it's full glory. Can anyone tell me where to start looking?

Thanks,

```
>> Emerging (1 of 11) dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 to /

 * DBD-mysql-4.005.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking DBD-mysql-4.005.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking DBD-mysql-4.005.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5/work/DBD-mysql-4.005 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

I will use the following settings for compiling and testing:

  cflags        (mysql_config) = -I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1

  embedded      (mysql_config) = 

  libs          (mysql_config) = -Wl,-O1 -rdynamic -L/usr/lib64/mysql/mysql -lmysqlclient -lz -lcrypt -lnsl -lm -L/usr/lib64 -lssl -lcrypto

  mysql_config  (guessed     ) = mysql_config

  nocatchstderr (default     ) = 0

  nofoundrows   (default     ) = 0

  ssl           (guessed     ) = 1

  testdb        (default     ) = test

  testhost      (default     ) = 

  testpassword  (default     ) = 

  testsocket    (default     ) = 

  testuser      (default     ) = 

To change these settings, see 'perl Makefile.PL --help' and

'perldoc INSTALL'.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Unrecognized argument in LIBS ignored: '-Wl,-O1'

Unrecognized argument in LIBS ignored: '-rdynamic'

Using DBI 1.601 (for perl 5.008008 on x86_64-linux) installed in /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/auto/DBI/

Writing Makefile for DBD::mysql

cp lib/DBD/mysql.pm blib/lib/DBD/mysql.pm

cp lib/DBD/mysql/GetInfo.pm blib/lib/DBD/mysql/GetInfo.pm

cp lib/DBD/mysql/INSTALL.pod blib/lib/DBD/mysql/INSTALL.pod

cp lib/Bundle/DBD/mysql.pm blib/lib/Bundle/DBD/mysql.pm

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c  -I/usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/auto/DBI -I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 -DDBD_MYSQL_WITH_SSL -DDBD_MYSQL_INSERT_ID_IS_GOOD -g  -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -DVERSION=\"4.005\" -DXS_VERSION=\"4.005\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/CORE"   dbdimp.c

In file included from dbdimp.c:20:

dbdimp.h:22:49: error: mysql.h: No such file or directory

dbdimp.h:23:45: error: mysqld_error.h: No such file or directory

dbdimp.h:24:49: error: errmsg.h: No such file or directory

In file included from dbdimp.c:20:

dbdimp.h:143: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'MYSQL'

dbdimp.h:236: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'MYSQL_RES'

In file included from dbdimp.c:20:

dbdimp.h:293: error: expected ')' before '*' token

dbdimp.h:296: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'mysql_st_internal_execute'

dbdimp.h:328: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

dbdimp.c:405: error: expected ')' before '*' token

dbdimp.c:621: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_VAR_STRING' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:631: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_DECIMAL' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:641: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_TINY' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:651: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_SHORT' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:661: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_LONG' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:671: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_FLOAT' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:681: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_DOUBLE' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:704: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_TIMESTAMP' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:714: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_LONGLONG' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:724: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_INT24' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:734: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_DATE' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:744: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_TIME' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:754: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_DATETIME' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:764: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_YEAR' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:774: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_NEWDATE' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:784: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_ENUM' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:794: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_SET' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:804: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_BLOB' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:814: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_TINY_BLOB' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:824: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_MEDIUM_BLOB' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:834: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_LONG_BLOB' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:844: error: 'FIELD_TYPE_STRING' undeclared here (not in a function)

dbdimp.c:1311: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

dbdimp.c: In function 'my_login':

dbdimp.c:1752: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_db_login':

dbdimp.c:1789: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'stats'

dbdimp.c:1789: error: request for member 'auto_reconnects_ok' in something not a structure or union

dbdimp.c:1790: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'stats'

dbdimp.c:1790: error: request for member 'auto_reconnects_failed' in something not a structure or union

dbdimp.c:1791: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'bind_type_guessing'

dbdimp.c:1792: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'has_transactions'

dbdimp.c:1794: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'auto_reconnect'

dbdimp.c:1802: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:1803: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:1803: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_dr_error' makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_db_commit':

dbdimp.c:1840: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'has_transactions'

dbdimp.c:1843: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:1848: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:1848: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:1849: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_dr_error' makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_db_rollback':

dbdimp.c:1868: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'has_transactions'

dbdimp.c:1871: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:1876: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:1877: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:1877: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_dr_error' makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_db_disconnect':

dbdimp.c:1914: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:1915: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_db_destroy':

dbdimp.c:2002: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'has_transactions'

dbdimp.c:2006: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_db_STORE_attrib':

dbdimp.c:2051: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'has_transactions'

dbdimp.c:2073: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2081: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2105: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'use_mysql_use_result'

dbdimp.c:2107: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'auto_reconnect'

dbdimp.c:2109: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'use_server_side_prepare'

dbdimp.c:2112: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'bind_type_guessing'

dbdimp.c: At top level:

dbdimp.c:2141: error: expected ')' before 'val'

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_db_FETCH_attrib':

dbdimp.c:2174: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'has_transactions'

dbdimp.c:2191: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'auto_reconnect'

dbdimp.c:2191: warning: passing argument 1 of 'Perl_newSViv' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:2196: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'bind_type_guessing'

dbdimp.c:2196: warning: passing argument 1 of 'Perl_newSViv' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:2200: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2204: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2204: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c:2221: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'stats'

dbdimp.c:2221: error: request for member 'auto_reconnects_ok' in something not a structure or union

dbdimp.c:2221: warning: passing argument 1 of 'Perl_newSViv' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:2228: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'stats'

dbdimp.c:2228: error: request for member 'auto_reconnects_failed' in something not a structure or union

dbdimp.c:2228: warning: passing argument 1 of 'Perl_newSViv' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:2238: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2238: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c:2247: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2247: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c:2252: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2252: warning: passing argument 1 of 'Perl_sv_2mortal' makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c:2257: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2263: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2263: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c:2268: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2270: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2270: error: request for member 'net' in something not a structure or union

dbdimp.c:2270: error: request for member 'fd' in something not a structure or union

dbdimp.c:2273: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2273: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c:2280: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:2280: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c:2285: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'use_server_side_prepare'

dbdimp.c:2290: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_st_prepare':

dbdimp.c:2339: error: 'MYSQL_VERSION_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:2339: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

dbdimp.c:2339: error: for each function it appears in.)

dbdimp.c:2354: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'done_desc'

dbdimp.c:2355: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:2356: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'currow'

dbdimp.c:2360: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'use_mysql_use_result'

dbdimp.c:2361: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'use_mysql_use_result'

dbdimp.c:2361: warning: pointer/integer type mismatch in conditional expression

dbdimp.c:2364: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'av_attr'

dbdimp.c:2364: error: assignment of read-only location

dbdimp.c:2364: error: incompatible types in assignment

dbdimp.c:2553: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'params'

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_st_free_result_sets':

dbdimp.c:2623: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:2625: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:2626: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c: At top level:

dbdimp.c:2785: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'mysql_st_internal_execute'

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_st_execute':

dbdimp.c:3085: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'av_attr'

dbdimp.c:3085: error: used struct type value where scalar is required

dbdimp.c:3086: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'av_attr'

dbdimp.c:3086: error: cannot convert to a pointer type

dbdimp.c:3088: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'av_attr'

dbdimp.c:3088: error: assignment of read-only location

dbdimp.c:3088: error: incompatible types in assignment

dbdimp.c:3121: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'row_num'

dbdimp.c:3126: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'params'

dbdimp.c:3127: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:3128: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:3129: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'use_mysql_use_result'

dbdimp.c:3132: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'row_num'

dbdimp.c:3132: error: 'my_ulonglong' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3134: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:3135: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'insertid'

dbdimp.c:3135: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:3139: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:3141: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'done_desc'

dbdimp.c:3142: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'fetch_done'

dbdimp.c:3146: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'warning_count'

dbdimp.c:3154: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'row_num'

dbdimp.c:3160: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'row_num'

dbdimp.c:3160: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_describe':

dbdimp.c:3282: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'done_desc'

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_st_fetch':

dbdimp.c:3310: error: 'MYSQL_ROW' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3310: error: expected ';' before 'cols'

dbdimp.c:3311: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

dbdimp.c:3312: error: 'MYSQL' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3312: error: 'svsock' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3312: error: invalid operands to binary *

dbdimp.c:3312: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:3313: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

dbdimp.c:3318: error: 'MYSQL_FIELD' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3318: error: 'fields' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3318: error: invalid operands to binary *

dbdimp.c:3356: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:3363: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:3363: error: request for member 'net' in something not a structure or union

dbdimp.c:3363: error: request for member 'last_errno' in something not a structure or union

dbdimp.c:3493: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'currow'

dbdimp.c:3493: error: invalid lvalue in increment

dbdimp.c:3498: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:3500: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:3502: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:3504: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:3506: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'currow'

dbdimp.c:3509: error: 'cols' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3509: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:3515: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:3516: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:3517: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:3518: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_dr_error' makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c:3528: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:3529: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:3530: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:3530: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c:3570: error: incompatible types in initialization

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_st_finish':

dbdimp.c:3672: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_st_destroy':

dbdimp.c:3757: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'params'

dbdimp.c:3759: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'params'

dbdimp.c:3759: warning: passing argument 1 of 'free_param' from incompatible pointer type

dbdimp.c:3760: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'params'

dbdimp.c:3766: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'av_attr'

dbdimp.c:3766: error: used struct type value where scalar is required

dbdimp.c:3767: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'av_attr'

dbdimp.c:3767: error: cannot convert to a pointer type

dbdimp.c:3768: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'av_attr'

dbdimp.c:3768: error: assignment of read-only location

dbdimp.c:3768: error: incompatible types in assignment

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_st_STORE_attrib':

dbdimp.c:3812: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'use_mysql_use_result'

dbdimp.c: At top level:

dbdimp.c:3860: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'MYSQL_RES'

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal':

dbdimp.c:3866: error: 'MYSQL_FIELD' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3866: error: 'curField' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3866: error: invalid operands to binary *

dbdimp.c:3873: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'av_attr'

dbdimp.c:3873: error: invalid operands to binary &&

dbdimp.c:3874: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'av_attr'

dbdimp.c:3874: error: incompatible types in assignment

dbdimp.c:3877: error: 'res' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3891: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'name'

dbdimp.c:3891: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'name'

dbdimp.c:3891: warning: passing argument 1 of 'strlen' from incompatible pointer type

dbdimp.c:3891: warning: passing argument 1 of 'Perl_newSVpv' from incompatible pointer type

dbdimp.c:3895: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'table'

dbdimp.c:3895: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'table'

dbdimp.c:3895: warning: passing argument 1 of 'strlen' from incompatible pointer type

dbdimp.c:3895: warning: passing argument 1 of 'Perl_newSVpv' from incompatible pointer type

dbdimp.c:3899: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'type'

dbdimp.c:3899: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

dbdimp.c:3903: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'type'

dbdimp.c:3903: warning: passing argument 1 of 'native2sql' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:3906: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'flags'

dbdimp.c:3910: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'flags'

dbdimp.c:3914: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'flags'

dbdimp.c:3918: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'length'

dbdimp.c:3918: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

dbdimp.c:3922: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'type'

dbdimp.c:3922: warning: passing argument 1 of 'native2sql' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:3926: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'type'

dbdimp.c:3926: warning: passing argument 1 of 'native2sql' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:3930: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'max_length'

dbdimp.c:3930: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

dbdimp.c:3942: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'flags'

dbdimp.c:3942: error: 'PRI_KEY_FLAG' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3942: error: 'UNIQUE_KEY_FLAG' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3942: error: invalid operands to binary |

dbdimp.c:3942: error: 'MULTIPLE_KEY_FLAG' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:3942: error: invalid operands to binary |

dbdimp.c:3942: error: invalid operands to binary &

dbdimp.c:3946: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'flags'

dbdimp.c:3950: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'decimals'

dbdimp.c:3950: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

dbdimp.c:3954: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'length'

dbdimp.c:3954: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'max_length'

dbdimp.c:3955: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'length'

dbdimp.c:3955: error: 'sql_type_info_t' has no member named 'max_length'

dbdimp.c:3955: warning: passing argument 1 of 'Perl_newSViv' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:3969: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'av_attr'

dbdimp.c:3969: error: assignment of read-only location

dbdimp.c:3969: error: incompatible types in assignment

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_st_FETCH_attrib':

dbdimp.c:4020: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4020: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4020: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4022: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4022: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4022: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4026: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4026: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4026: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4039: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'params'

dbdimp.c:4039: error: 'struct sql_type_info_s' has no member named 'value'

dbdimp.c:4039: warning: passing argument 1 of 'Perl_newSVsv' from incompatible pointer type

dbdimp.c:4047: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4047: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4047: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4051: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4051: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4051: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4057: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4057: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4057: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4061: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4061: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4061: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4065: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4065: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4065: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4067: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4067: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4067: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4069: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4069: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4069: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4071: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4075: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4075: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4075: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4082: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'insertid'

dbdimp.c:4084: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'insertid'

dbdimp.c:4084: warning: passing argument 1 of 'Perl_sv_2mortal' makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4089: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4089: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4089: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4093: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4093: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4093: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4095: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4095: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4095: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c:4097: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'use_mysql_use_result'

dbdimp.c:4101: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'warning_count'

dbdimp.c:4113: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'result'

dbdimp.c:4113: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4113: error: too many arguments to function 'mysql_st_FETCH_internal'

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_bind_ph':

dbdimp.c:4227: error: 'imp_sth_t' has no member named 'params'

dbdimp.c:4227: warning: passing argument 1 of 'bind_param' from incompatible pointer type

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_db_reconnect':

dbdimp.c:4347: error: 'MYSQL' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:4347: error: expected ';' before 'save_socket'

dbdimp.c:4357: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:4357: error: 'CR_SERVER_GONE_ERROR' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:4357: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

dbdimp.c:4361: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'auto_reconnect'

dbdimp.c:4375: error: 'save_socket' undeclared (first use in this function)

dbdimp.c:4375: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:4376: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:4376: warning: passing argument 3 of 'memcpy' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4377: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:4377: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:4377: warning: passing argument 3 of 'memset' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4381: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:4381: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:4382: warning: passing argument 3 of 'mysql_dr_error' makes pointer from integer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4383: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:4383: warning: passing argument 3 of 'memcpy' makes integer from pointer without a cast

dbdimp.c:4384: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'stats'

dbdimp.c:4384: error: request for member 'auto_reconnects_failed' in something not a structure or union

dbdimp.c:4384: error: invalid lvalue in increment

dbdimp.c:4387: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'stats'

dbdimp.c:4387: error: request for member 'auto_reconnects_ok' in something not a structure or union

dbdimp.c:4387: error: invalid lvalue in increment

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_db_quote':

dbdimp.c:4544: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c: In function 'mysql_db_last_insert_id':

dbdimp.c:4559: error: 'imp_dbh_t' has no member named 'mysql'

dbdimp.c:4559: warning: passing argument 1 of 'Perl_sv_2mortal' makes pointer from integer without a cast

make: *** [dbdimp.o] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2628:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2316:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           make ${mymake} || die "compilation failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2628:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2316:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           make ${mymake} || die "compilation failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

I've already tried re-installing dev-perl/DBD and it seemed to install fine. Am I missing something?

Thank you in advance...

----------

